# Carmspack Gus is 6 months!



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Where does the time go.....it has been a lot of fun and very exciting to watch Gus grow and develop.
I am happy and excited to say that he is now big enough that the Solicitors no longer come through the gate to knock on the door!! Woohoo





This kid is fun!!






Rise and Shine Tyler!!


_I love my girl._


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Handsome dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

those are great!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning!


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

looks some what like my boy.. beautiful :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like Tyler has a best friend 

He's very handsome, solid boy!


----------



## ChrisGayle1 (May 30, 2013)

Nice shots buddy..especially the overhead ones..the dog must have felt heavier.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Buster Gold (May 31, 2013)

Those ears!  :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Gus over the shoulder - this is something we do with dogs going in to service . Drape around neck and , or, over one shoulder and do a short jog so that they are used to and comfortable with being transported . Comes in handy if dog is injured , or you have to get him over something .
Handler trust . 
When I do this when they are pups I feel them, feel their comfort and handler trust by how they rest or let their weight drop, body tension. No scalp biters or hair rippers.

Dogs actually enjoy it and will assist in getting up there. 

Comes in handy. Try lifting a dog that is on the ground , resisting, dead weight.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Truly stunning :wub:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy!
I especially love the hockey picture watching "his kid" out on the ice(big hockey fans here!!!)!
Is Gus from one of your breeding's?
Are you preparing him for a service dog for someone?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gus is Carmspack Sumo and Chiba vom Parchimer Land

Sumo (the sire) is a brother to Laurel's Journey who is getting ready for SchH 1 .

He is in training for search work with owner Saphire . 
His brother is in training for service work. 

I'm not sure if "his kid" is on the ice . This is one of the locations the dog visits as part of his social experience, exposure to a wide range of environments.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Gus is Carmspack Sumo and Chiba vom Parchimer Land
> 
> Sumo (the sire) is a brother to Laurel's Journey who is getting ready for SchH 1 .
> 
> ...


Really nice!
Love the Czech in there!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

He is very typical to this family line Carmspack Sabrina

generations, forward and backward - like this one brother to Sabrina









the Czech portion of the pedigree does not resemble this .

I look to collecting herding genetics .


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The unit also has the sire . So a father , son team .
Took two breeding to Chill before putting him in service . In Canada service dogs can not be bred . 
Sabrina and Tazer (and other littermates in LE) are Chills offspring .My male Simon and Chunko SchH3 - nationals - decoys choice are Chills other progeny. Simon has produced many LE dogs .

That is why many of my pedigrees don't list OFA's because the dogs I use are often dogs having gone through full and extensive training , evaluation, acceptance , bred before relinquishing them, younger than two . They are however, xrayed , usually more than once. I do one set to determine how and if to continue with the training , again pre-purchase , and then again by the dept taking the dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice solid looking pup! 

I love "carrying" my dogs too.. lol.. Zefra loves it, Stark is too heavy for me to do it! LOL

Carmen, very nice combination.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

The only thing that will stand in Gus' way to succeed in tracking will be my lack of experience in this area. I am working hard to learn and work Gus to become a successful SAR dog.

As for my soN Tyler.....as predicted by Carmen from day one....Gus and Tyler behave more like littermates with each other.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow... he's gorgeous!! Nice, solid dog so far! I love love love his head, so thick and masculine! Beautiful expression.

Carmen, you've got some beautiful pups coming from your program!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you Tricky .


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

you can bring him to the hockey rink????? wow!!! 2 very handsome boys


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

carmspack said:


> That is why many of my pedigrees don't list OFA's because the dogs I use are often dogs having gone through full and extensive training , evaluation, acceptance , bred before relinquishing them, younger than two . They are however, xrayed , usually more than once. I do one set to determine how and if to continue with the training , again pre-purchase , and then again by the dept taking the dog.


If you are taking xrays anyway why not spend the extra couple bucks and send them in to OFA?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

some I have , and I have reports back which I keep in binders but they are PRELIM results -- some at 11 - 15 - 16 months . This is the prime age for dogs being evaluated and taken in for training and certification.
This was at a time when we still had OVC which is not longer available, which provided certification at 18 months.
Does not change the fact that the dogs were clear . Otherwise they would not have been accepted for service.
What more is there to do ? The dogs are x rayed , often more than once. 
They work long and hard and productive years . 
Ten years and then hit mandatory retirement and then still live another 3 or 4 years .

The program is very good on clear hips , and health in general.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

He still has a menacing face

THe Gus across the shoulder shots are hilarious

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> you can bring him to the hockey rink????? wow!!! 2 very handsome boys


I have approached our City and asked for permission to bring Gus into their facilities as part of his training. They have been extremely supportive and have gone so far as to send out very clear guidelines to all their staff regarding allowing service dogs into their facilities and the importance of not interfering with someone who has a clearly identified service dog.

As Gus is not a service dog as of yet and even when his training for SAR is complete, will not qualify as a "service dog' when off duty, the City has sent direction to all staff to allow Gus into their buildings to allow him to be exposed to every environment possible. Most recently I was asked if I would like to walk him across the ice surface as the staff are clearly thinking of different things he might be exposed to when working.

What a great relationship and attempt to work with their community!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it's a great opportunity for you to see the dog's reactions the very first time the dog encounters something different. It gives you , the handler , confidence -- not so much the dog who already handles everything just fine .
Great opportunity . Most SAR train for wilderness only. This is widening his scope for urban search which is in demand . We try to take advantage of this kind of exposure for young service dog candidates.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Then amd now......


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Stunningly gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Then amd now......


Same eyelids, LOL. 
Everything else got hunky!:wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very very strongly following his sire - even the eyes


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous pup...love that head!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack 4-1/2 months. He looks like a Gus clone


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack 4-1/2 months. He looks like a Gus clone
> 
> 
> View attachment 564089
> ...


Valor is built like a tank.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, just like his dad


----------

